# Cannot detect SD card reader



## Wrexxman (Jul 4, 2013)

Greetings,

I am having a devil of a time trying to get the SD card reader on my Acer netbook to work with FreeBSD. I have done lots of forum searching and Googling, but no luck.

I have the following in my /boot/loader.conf


```
mmc_load="YES"
mmcsd_load="YES"
sdhci_load="YES"
```

I see them at boot and verified with `kldload` that they exist. I do have a working USB drive and have noticed that when I put in the SD card, I don't get any umass messages like I do with the USB drive. When I look in /dev, I see the /dev/da0 for the USB drive, but nothing indicating the SD reader.

Any suggestions?


----------



## tingo (Jul 4, 2013)

As usual, posting the output of `pciconf -lv` might help.


----------

